# Some 2009 holdback pics. DUW



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2010)

Here they are, what do you guys think?


----------



## preston897 (Jun 23, 2010)

they are very very pretty. i also have another question....what on earth does DUW mean? ive been seeing it alot lately.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!!

And DUW means dial up warning, because the pics can freeze your computer if you are on dial up.


----------



## preston897 (Jun 23, 2010)

how big are all of those guys now? are they all potential breeders?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2010)

They are just over 2ft long, they are 09s so it with be a couple years before they are ready to be bred.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 23, 2010)

The funny thing is, the tegu in pic #2 is showing a bunch of blue looking color. :roll:  It is something how tegus can be so many flavors. :chin


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 23, 2010)

They are looking great Bobby! Is the one in the bottom 2 pictures with the really white head a male or a female?


----------



## Herplings (Jun 23, 2010)

I love all that white.

Hey Bobby, did you hold back any All Americans and if you did, do you plan on breeding them back to one another to see what happens with their colors, or patterns?


----------



## HerpDLP (Jun 23, 2010)

looking gooooood


----------



## reptastic (Jun 23, 2010)

man they look good


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 8, 2010)

Bobby, I gotta ask...

How in the world do you choose your "holdbacks"? From what I've seen, most baby tegus look a lot alike. Are you looking for pattern? Color? Or are you just simply keeping them based on their mothers and fathers? 

Basically...what are you looking for in a baby tegu that stands out and screams "Holdback"? 

Thanks, Bobby.

-Marc

PS--that Extreme you sold me is a BEAST! Lovin' it!


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweet  . The very light colored one reminds me of Blizzard  . You cracked me up when you sad " flavor " lol.


----------



## ashesc212 (Sep 9, 2010)

Good lookin' tegus!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 10, 2010)

The one with the light head is a male extreme, and I just grab a few out of the clutch I want, I really don't do much in the way of picking out babies.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 10, 2010)

That's kinda what I figured. Thanks, Bobby.


----------

